# Digital TV



## Dem707 (Apr 12, 2008)

After the switch to digital from analog, will HD reception be possible without an antenna or having the cable company turning it on?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

HD should be available through cable without the cable company turning it on even now before the switch. You are just limited to the big networks and KCTS channels.

You will need an antennae if you don't use cable in either event.

Pauldo


----------

